# I love these cashmere lined leather gloves from Coach!



## internetchick (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw a similar style at the outlet last fall, and completely regret not getting them. If these make it they will be mine!



The leather is buttery soft, and the cashmere lining make them feel so luxurious. I love the brass button detail.

*sigh*

*$98*


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2010)

They look very nice indeed, and i'm sure they're comfy and warm with that cashmere lining. Ugh, i know it's cashmere and leather, but that's still an expensive price tag for gloves.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 18, 2010)

I know, that's why I wait for the outlet. I can see spending that on gloves if you ski or something, but just to look cute that's a lot lol.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2010)

OMG! but $98 is way too much for gloves. I actually have a few of pairs that look similar and all thats missing is that brass button. $30-40 maybe. They never stay nice once you have to be scraping snow off your windshield with them on.


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 19, 2010)

They're so cute! Pitty about the not so cute price!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2010)

I paid 50 euros for good quality italian leather cashmere lined gloves. Seriously. Cashmere lined real leather (and good quality leather too) is WORTH IT! nice choice, Letty!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2010)

idk if they will lst me a good while and i dont lose them then they might be worth it. Right now I rather pay good money for stuff that will last me a while.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 29, 2010)

If I have to pay more than $0.99 for gloves it's too expensive...


----------

